# Buttons



## 33125416 (Mar 16, 2005)

I overhead someone talkin about making buttons for their site using microsoft paint. This is probably not the best program there is, so what one is? Or where can I find some buttons for my site?


----------



## galaxyglider (May 4, 2005)

*you can pretty much use any*

you can pretty much use any program. one i know is photoshop by adobe.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

*buttons..*

the last poster was correct, you can use anything that will produce a .gif or .jpg image. If you have access to them, Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator will work nicely. If not, hey, try paint, see if it works


----------



## 33125416 (Mar 16, 2005)

OK, in paint can i set the screen to a certain size, as to be a button?


----------



## TheMailMan (Apr 6, 2005)

If you want professional looking navbars, logos, buttons, etc., then you *MUST * go here !!! http://www.1netcentral.com/graphics-tools.html


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

*you can set the image size in paint*

hit ctrl + E while in Paint, and it should give you an option to resize the image.


----------



## jackson17 (May 11, 2005)

TheMailMan said:


> If you want professional looking navbars, logos, buttons, etc., then you *MUST * go here !!! http://www.1netcentral.com/graphics-tools.html


 :4-thatsba Actually :4-thatsba if you want "professional looking navbars" etc. make them yourself. Dont get a web program to do it for you. Thats novice. You want something to be "unique" in design... something you created yourself.

Jackson :4-dontkno


----------

